# Need help with rear leaf springs on 2006 F-250



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive noticed that my rear leaf springs are wearing out on me. Even with no weight in the bed they seem to sag a bit. I was wondering if Ford had some beefier springs I could put in there. Does anyone know If or how I can get a hold of them? by the way, my truck is a supercab short bed with the diesel engine. I know the front springs are 5200# springs which I will upgrade to the 6500# springs. I just don't know anything about the rear leafs.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Come on Superduty experts I need your help !! lol


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

your truck looks fairly new, usually your leaf springs should last the life of the truck, how did u wear them out soo fast?? Only thing you can do is go to a spring shop, like palmer spring in Providence, RI, one of the best around, and have them fab up a new beefier set, or fix what you have.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Sabsan84;1342142 said:


> your truck looks fairly new, usually your leaf springs should last the life of the truck, how did u wear them out soo fast?? Only thing you can do is go to a spring shop, like palmer spring in Providence, RI, one of the best around, and have them fab up a new beefier set, or fix what you have.


I'm not quite sure, Must have been the previous owner that towed a 5th wheel way too heavy for the truck. I know he did because I took the 5th wheel hitch out and sold it.+

I also know the some 250's came with the 350 springs, but these are the regular 250 springs and I don't have the helper springs or "aux" springs.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

How many miles you have on it.


If you plan replace I go with 6-8 packs not 4. They hold more but ride rough.

I had 2 superduty here.

1 is 99 F250 2wd it had stock rear leaf springs. It bent last 2 1 packs it supposed to be straight flat but mine is curve down. It still work fine with 253K miles but they worn out from potholes in Michigan.

1 is 00 F350 4wd it had aux rear leaf spring so one is broke on driver side it sag. Do you see any rust orange on leaf spring? Do you see any crack or miss packs there.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Milwaukee;1342184 said:


> How many miles you have on it.
> 
> If you plan replace I go with 6-8 packs not 4. They hold more but ride rough.
> 
> ...


It only has 45,000 miles on it. I don't see any cracks and the packs look good. They don't have that u shaped curve in them though, they seem like they are too flat. As for the rust, its normal for a 6 year old truck, but my concern is that they are flat and not curved up.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

JCark;1342191 said:


> It only has 45,000 miles on it. I don't see any cracks and the packs look good. They don't have that u shaped curve in them though, they seem like they are too flat. As for the rust, its normal for a 6 year old truck, but my concern is that they are flat and not curved up.


Can you get picture.

Does your look like this? That picture is show it hold Iron Cast Counterweight we estimated 4,500-5,000 pound.Thumbs Up


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Milwaukee;1342195 said:


> Can you get picture.
> 
> Does your look like this? That picture is show it hold Iron Cast Counterweight we estimated 4,500-5,000 pound.Thumbs Up


I can get a picture and post it, I have one somewhere with the bed off the truck so ill try and find that once I get out of work and put it on here, I can say its not nearly as severe as that picture.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW that looks just like a friend on mines 250. As a rull of thumb, If your overload springs are real close to or on the stops, your springs are the issue, as long as theres no weight in the truck. Theres a few options, 1 new springs 2 rearche them 3 air helper springs. My friend did the air helper/airbags and he loves them. said it rides so much better then before. hope this helps


----------



## fordsuvparts (Jan 7, 2008)

I installed f550 springs to fix the problem in our f350, worked great very stable, new u bolts and a little custom work
One evening job, new ones on eBay for about 500 shipped


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

We added another leaf and overloads to our 07F250, same issue with sagging. Thing rides rough in the back end now (crew shortbox) but at least it is not sagging and can support some weight now.


----------



## krikert (Dec 15, 2003)

have 07 250 had the same problem. ended up putting air bags on this year.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Albany Spring Service, N. Pearl St.. Watkins Spring, Central Ave.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

The springs on a 250 and 350 are the same springs, the difference is if you have a over load or not and the size of the lift block used. The 350 has a taller block hence the more load it can handle before it is over loaded. You could go with 550 springs like mentioned or airbags. I personally would go with a new set of springs and a set of airbags that way you know you are good to go.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

we picked up a 7leaf pack set to replace the 5leaf pack in our 06 350srw after both sides main leafs broke. about 460 bucks for the pair with new longer ubolts and center bolts. We just replaced the existing overload spring on top of the new pack.

the rear sat 5.5" higher than the front of the truck after it was done. the stocks were about 3500lbs per side the new ones are rated to about 4400lbs per side. ride was stiff as hell, so air bags are a better choice.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1346691 said:


> we picked up a 7leaf pack set to replace the 5leaf pack in our 06 350srw after both sides main leafs broke. about 460 bucks for the pair with new longer ubolts and center bolts. We just replaced the existing overload spring on top of the new pack.
> 
> the rear sat 5.5" higher than the front of the truck after it was done. the stocks were about 3500lbs per side the new ones are rated to about 4400lbs per side. ride was stiff as hell, so air bags are a better choice.


I agree airbags are the best solution, but as it turns out there are some issues with my rear leafs because I am seeing bright red/orange in between the leafs. I'm thinking they might be cracked. I think I will replace them with the same ones and put airbags in there too.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

My dad had cracked lead springs on his superduty too. Seems common if it was overloaded.


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

firefighter1406;1347162 said:


> My dad had cracked lead springs on his superduty too. Seems common if it was overloaded.


Oh I'm 100% positive mine was before I bought it. I may have overloaded it a bit myself tooThumbs Up


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I think we all have with these trucks.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

if you're looking for a lightly used set of rear leafs off of a 2004 f250, I've got a set


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a set of 6500# front coils if ur interested


----------



## JCark (Aug 21, 2008)

Evil Diesel;1353622 said:


> I have a set of 6500# front coils if ur interested


How long have they been on a truck?

How much do you want for them plus shipping?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont think they made 6500lb coils. Just 6000 for the f350 with plow prep, and 7000lb for the 450 and 550 trucks.


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

08 f450 code B springs 6500# code C are 6k. Code A 7000# are available on 450 n 550 .


----------



## Evil Diesel (Nov 9, 2011)

JCark;1356566 said:


> How long have they been on a truck?
> 
> How much do you want for them plus shipping?


Just sold them yesterday. I ordered my code A springs from sunrise Ford out in ca. Great people to deal with. Great prices


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Take it to a reputable spring shop and get your springs resprung. While they have them apart they can tell you if any are broken and replace 1 or 2 of them. It's not that expensive to have it done and be done with it.


----------

